# "Edweirdo", a corpse



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Bear in mind that I am still very new at this corpsing thing. After finally doing a Blucky corpse, I finally tried my hand last week at making a corpse out of the first Bucky I ever bought several years ago. I went for a more skin-covered mummified looking body. I used latex and paper towels to start with, then covered it in latex and tissues for a more wrinkled look. Stained him up with some Jacobean, then some Ipswich Pine here and there. He has hair... I cleaned my 2 hairbrushes and just used my own unfortunate follically-challenged escapees. I noticed it kind of blew around some while I was moving him around in the pictures. I'll probably make him some clothes... at least some shorts or something, but he's done for now because I just can't stand working on him anymore.




























I fixed his hair and snapped another shot:










All the rest of the pics are here:

BuckyCorpsing pictures by ghostessdeanna - Photobucket


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

He came out absolutely perfect! Very, very nice and I just love that pose. Bravo!


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

you failed to mention he was a male model, do you know if hes seeing anyone.
simply GOREgeous.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

WOW, thats very good. Deadspider is standing here in my shop and she is Ohhing and Ahhing as well. One of the best corpsing jobs I have ever seen.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

good lookin corpse Ghostess!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks y'all! It was a fun and fairly quick project.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

damn...could you quit being so freaking great??? Seriously Im gunna have to start stalking you and right now i just dont have the time LOL. You have done an excellent job AGAIN


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

turtle2778 said:


> damn...could you quit being so freaking great??? Seriously Im gunna have to start stalking you and right now i just dont have the time LOL. You have done an excellent job AGAIN


Seriously!! You make all of that pneumatic and electronic stuff I'm buildin' look kinda lame...LOL

That is a truely awesome job! I know who I'm gonna take lessons from for next year!! hint, hint...:jol:


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

wow... that's amazing. great job.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Thats just cool.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

very nice--i need to try this someday


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thank you everybody... I really was worried how this one would turn out.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*I have to agree..*

That is one of the best looking I have seen...and lately, I have seen lots..


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Oh, yeah! I like that you used your hair on him. Besides it being a very personal touch, it gives him some very creepy authenticity. There's really nothing like the real thing. Nicely done, Ghostess!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

GREAT JOB!!!! Ghostess what "latex" did you use? you did a awesome job!!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

looks awesome, you can tell you took some time with him....


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks a lot y'all.  I used Cementex L200 Casting latex (fresh, not expired). He took about 4 days to make.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Great corpse Ghostess. Really great.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Ghostess would you mind schooling me on the expired or fresh latex? how are they different? just not sure which to buy. some are saying L200 is to thin, but what you did with it is great so I"m not sure hahah. any input would be appreciated .
Thanks


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I did a how to for it, plus some additional info on latex in another thread.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

That is the best DIY corpses I've ever seen.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Wow - holy smokes - I agree with all opinions. Great job. It looks like it could be realistic. Not that I've ever seen a corpse!

:^0


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Great job as usual. 
She looks as good or better than anybody elses. 4 days? I would have thought that would take a lot longer.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks y'all


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Looks good - wouldn't know it was a first attempt!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

That thing is great.

You done good, Ghostess.


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

I know how you made it, that's the old neighbour who "moved out" a while ago isn't it? Bucky and latex? Please, we're on to you now Missy! You can't pass off real corpses as your own work anymore!



=]


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Aww dangit, how'd you find out???


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very cool "G"
like it alot


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Great job there Ghostess! I'm just getting ready to pull out my pathetic looking skellies......hopefully I can find the time to "re-dead" them like yours. I really love that!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That looks fantastic!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Fantastic job! One of these days I'll do the two that I have, just can't decide how to pose them.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

ThanksBudMan!

I can actually pose Edweirdo in pretty much any pose that you can put a Bucky into. The latex is very forgiving.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

OUTSTANDING Ghostess...You always set our bar soooo high


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

That's pretty sweet. You wouldn't even need to clothe him if you didn't want to.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

That looks really cool. What a great job!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thank you very much!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

That's a great looking corpse you made, Ghostess


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks Wes!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I can't believe I never saw this. Thanks for bumping it Bourno. This is so amazingly well done Ghostess. I am really impressed.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Ghostess, I love the look, so errrr, natural and locked in a never ending painful death by the pose you have him in. The addition of the hair is a great touch! Been wanting to do one with latex and think that I'll have to drop some cash on some soon. Another off season project for sure.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

It looks like it died a horrible death. That's a great looking corpse. Um..not that I'm into that sort of thing...y'know...necrofeelya.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

You know, I had almost forgotten about Edweirdo, but I remember seeing the pictures on your site when he was first made.  This is the corpse that got me making corpses. Thanks Ghostess!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks y'all.. he's a permanent addition to the family, right now he's living in the formal dining room. ;-)


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

yeech! thats just wrong! I love it
8)


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

He looks great Ghostess. He looks like a real mummified corpse. Grandpa died and was just left in his room and dried up.  I'll have to give your method a try one of these years.


----------



## swede5342 (Mar 31, 2014)

Great job!!!!! Love the coloring job!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

He looks perfect just the way he is. Great job!


----------



## divinedragon7 (May 29, 2009)

I love the pose you have him in.


----------

